

The FAA Ordered This Beer Drone Delivery Service to Cease And Desist - loladesoto
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/faa-ordered-beer-drone-delivery-service-cease-and-desist-180950122/?no-ist

======
anigbrowl
This is such an obvious publicity stunt, I'm disappointed at SmithsonianMag
for giving it further publicity. I have trouble believing the drone had
sufficient battery power to carry a full case of beer farther than across the
street in freezing cold weather, and the zip ties that were holding the box to
the frame seem to have magically disengaged themselves on delivery too. I
wouldn't be surprised if the Cease and Desist letter from the FAA is equally
imaginary.

